# My Dinner with Andre'...I mean, Rich Hale



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 2, 2007)

I recently had the pleasure of spending a little bit of mat time with Rich Hale. I had a good time training with someone who is as much of a dork as I am, but who moves well and has such a deep understanding of Ed Parkers Kenpo. Some standouts:

*Hales kenpo notebook*: Rich spent yearsliterallymaking a software version of a kenpo notebook. It includes the techniques, like any notebook should. But it also has a lot of value-added functions in it. Each technique has a technique notes function on it, which includes comments on important themes, what-ifs, and other ideas associated with the technique. The notes page alone would make this a helluva must-have for any serious kenpoists. He also has hot buttons for technique principles, and some cool tribute area and photo galleries of Mr. Parker, and sundry oldsters. No, Im not getting paid to plug his notebook: It just really is that good.

*Similar movement:* I have some mixed roots in kenpo, with training in kenpo cousin arts as well as some Japanese hard style stuff, Japanese and Brazilian jujutsu, and miscellaneous other martial schmutz. I spent a comparatively very small amount of time with Mr. Parker, during which I sought to pick up his stylistic mannerisms for delivery of basics within techniques, and thought processes behind them (as opposed to new or secret moves). This has left me with a different movement signature than many in kenpowider circles, harder blowsit shouldnt be alien, but with so many doing short, powerless, sloppy/choppy kenpo, I have become something of an anachronistic anomaly. Richs memory for techniques and details is much better and more thorough than mine (as is his physical conditioning), but in many ways, we moved with some degree of similarity, which I took as a good sign. Of course, I still think Im better looking, but Im sure his lovely wife would not agree.  As for conditioning, it should be noted for the record that Mr. Hale and his wife are both really sick people in need of psychotherapy to help them overcome the detrimental effects of dozens of Mt. Whitney climbs, marathons, eco-challenge level trips through the Grand Canyon, and various other things that people do to their bodies in lieu of hedonistic sloth. Of which I am a big fan, mind you.

*Intensity & Authority:* In my pea-little brain, whats lacking in kenpo nowadays  in addition to sound mechanical excellence in execution of the basics  is intensity. Im still recovering from a recent car wreck that dang near killed me, so I am a little gun-shy, and taking it a bit slow. Still, even on a good day with lots of sleep and much conditioning on my part, Rich has excellent intensity that leaves me weighing in much too light. And that sneaky rear hand of his pairs ominously to my bad habits. 

*Technique Knowledge vs. Technique Function:* Something Ive had pounded into my head since I was a wee lad is that kenpo techniques arent about the stated technique. Theyre about the skills you develop from within the practice of the technique. In other words, if a guy comes up to you and throws a punch, you would be missing the point of kenpo entirely if you attempted to use Five Swords, or any other technique against a punch, as a reply. They teach you ideas and mechanics and applications and possibilities, which you  as the artist  use as a canvass to create on an as-needed, on-the-fly piece. Rich has a wealth of knowledge about themes within kenpo, and combined with his excellent memory (for an old man), this makes the workouts quite interesting. Once you get the purpose of a technique down, then extrapolations or explorations can be better delved, without taking away from the function of the tech. Unfortunately for me, that means that Rich has some kewl inserts and on the ways to share with the unexpecting and easily bruised.

Theres a lot of good stuff out there, if you know where to look and are willing to be humble enough to open up and learn. 

I had a blast Rich. Thank you for taking the time to play with little ole me, and I look forward to the next time.

Best Regards,

Dave Crouch, DC

PS  Im still not sore.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Dave for all the kind words (your check is in the mail).  

You and I did indeed spend some great time on the mat.  Your knowledge of the varied branches of Kenpo worked very well with my primarily Ed Parker Kenpo.

I guess power and attention to detail was a common thread in our training.

But with this being said, Im still not sore either.


----------



## MattJ (Jan 3, 2007)

> Something Ive had pounded into my head since I was a wee lad is that kenpo techniques arent about the stated technique. Theyre about the skills you develop from within the practice of the technique. In other words, if a guy comes up to you and throws a punch, you would be missing the point of kenpo entirely if you attempted to use Five Swords, or any other technique against a punch, as a reply. They teach you ideas and mechanics and applications and possibilities, which you  as the artist  use as a canvass to create on an as-needed, on-the-fly piece.


 
Thank you. I can't tell you how many people miss that point.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 3, 2007)

Once again Dave - you have my envy.


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm kinda wonderin' if anyone picked up the reference to the movie title. It is a movie I have not seen, but one that has always seemed very interesting to me. 

Wasn't it written by the evil genius from The Princess Bride? He starred in it too, didn't he? 

Is this too much thread drift - too soon? 

Oh, and yeah, I'm jealous too.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 4, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> I'm kinda wonderin' if anyone picked up the reference to the movie title. It is a movie I have not seen, but one that has always seemed very interesting to me.
> 
> Wasn't it written by the evil genius from The Princess Bride? He starred in it too, didn't he?
> 
> ...


 
Part of the brilliance of the movie was in the setting. Two dudes yakking over dinner. In Hawaiian terms, all they do is "talk story", but you become so engrossed, that you don't notice the passage of time.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 4, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> Once again Dave - you have my envy.


 
I am quite possibly one of the luckiest kenpoists I know. I've had the great honor of spending mat time with some of the nicest, baddest dudes in our art (my grandiose and self-serving comparisons at the start of the thread were tongue-in-cheek...Mr. Hale moves like a senior [I do not], and is an outstanding athlete, fighter and technician...I just have an odd sense of humor few will ever get or chuckle at, except myself).

Mr. Hale is one of the nicest, most humble, modest where it counts and confident where it counts gentlemen you would chance to train with. But it's been my experience that all the greats in kenpo are this way (at least the ones I've chanced to meet). You wouldn't even know you were in a room with them until you did something wrong.

Now if I can only get my hands to match my luck, then we'll be cookin' with spice!

D.


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2007)

Sweet!  That must have been a fantastic time.  So glad it went well and that you are healing up


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 4, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Now if I can only get my hands to match my luck, then we'll be cookin' with spice!
> 
> D.




Paprika? Mustard Seed? Dude! Give me the secret condiment recipe that I might cook with the same ingredient!


----------

